# Movie Night with a GSD!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I would have uploaded to YouTube, but it's in read-only mode. Whatever that is! LOL!

So you have to click the pic and follow it to the photobucket video!!

This is what Killian did every time he heard a knock in the movie or a doorbell ring! LOL! I missed recording the whine! LOL!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

AH! I love it! haha The GSD head tilt always warms my heart up and puts a huge smile on my face!<3


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! That's too cute!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

SImply adorable!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to die a happy man after seeing Killian again!!


----------

